# Futterkorb-Montagen



## the doctor (25. Januar 2005)

Hi Leutz

Mit welchen Futterkorbmontagen fischt ihr denn so?
Das Problem bei mir ist, dass sich öfters die Montage überschlägt...
Im Stillwasser gehts schon, aber im Fliesswasser 

Meine Montage sieht folgender Maßen aus: 

Hauptschnur, Feederboom,Stopperperle ggf. auch ein kleines Blei,Wirbel, Vorfach und Haken?
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

Ich fische genau mit der gleichen Montage wie du und ich bin damit sehr erfolgreich. Die Montage ist schnell und einfach zu montieren und man hat durch den Feederboom so gut wie keine Schnursalate.


----------



## bernie1 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

powergum systeem Schuivend systeem in lus Vaste lus montage Schuivend systeem met tonwartel Schuivend systeem met stopper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






aus Holland



http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/knoten/knoten_text/knoten_1.htm



http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/grundangeln.htm



http://www.angeln.de/praxis/friedfisch/feeder.htm



[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size][/font]
​

Hi, the doctor

Hier einige Links und meine Montage

Petri Heil

Bernie1


----------



## feeder-peter (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

Hallo Doctor,

Ich persönlich fische überhaupt nicht mehr mit Feederbooms, ich binde mir eine Schlaufenmontage, geht genauso schnell wie ein Boom befestigen und hat meiner Meinung viele Vorteile gegenüber einem Boom.
Die Schlaufenmontage ist sensibeler in der Bissanzeige, bietet bei richtig gewählter Schlaufengröße einen selbsthakeffekt und der wichtigste aspekt für diese Montage ist die Verwicklungsfreiheit.
Die gehassten Überschläge gehen fast gegen Null was man von einem Boom nicht behaupten kann. Ein Bomm kann auch im Drill dicker Fische die Schnur beschädigen und zum zerreißen bringen.
Soll die Schnur  frei auf der Hauptschnur laufen benutze ich Ledger Beads (Bomm ohne Tube) mit einer vorgeschalteten Gummiperle.

Meine Vorfächer binde ich mir je nach Bedürfniss zu beginn auf 80-100 cm und kürze es wenn es das Beissverhalten erfordert in 10 cm Schritten ein.

Ich fische in der Regel mit 0,20 mm Monofil nur bei Entfehrnungen über 50 m kommt eine geflochtene 0.12 mm zum Einsatz, vor diese kommt eine Schlagschnur aus Mono in doppelter Rutenlänge.

Gruß, feeder-peter


----------



## the doctor (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

Willkommen hier im AB!!!!

Wie mache ich denn eine sogenannte Schlaufenmontage?Hört sich interessant an#6


----------



## feeder-peter (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

[font=Tahoma, Helvetica, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Hallo doctor,

 hier hast du ein paar infos übers feedern auch den Montagenaufbau hab ich beschrieben.

Mein Bericht bezieht sich gundsetzlich auf feedern im Stillgewässer, wobei Angaben für Fliesgewässer im Text enthalten sind. 
Auser dem sollten sich Fachleute nicht auf den Slips getreten fühlen meine Angaben sind Erfahrungswerte und Hilfen für Einsteiger. 




Rute und Spitzen Wahl:  





Bei Feederruten unterscheidet man zwischen verschiedenen Modellen.  





Light (Picker), Medium, Heavy, X Heavy, XX Heavy.  





In meinem Bericht möchte ich nur auf die Zwei wichtigsten eingehen, der Medium und der Heavy Feeder.  





Die Medium ist ein wahrer Allrounder mit einem Wurfgewicht bis ca. 90g  
kann sie in fast allen Situationen eingesetzt werden, mit Ausnahme von Stark strömenden Gewässern.  
Die Heavy wird immer dann eingesetzt wenn die Medium an ihre Grenzen stößt, z.B. im See bei Körben über 100g und bei Entfernungen über ca. 50 m. 
In diesem Fall ist es im Fliesswasser ähnlich.  





Bei der Spitzen Wahl ist es nicht ganz so einfach, grundsätzlich kann man sagen, so hart wie nötig so weich wie möglich.  
Soll heißen, im Stillwasser wird die Spitze so gewählt das sie zum Korb passt, nach dem absinke des Korbs zum Grund muss die Spitze so gewählt sein das man Spannung auf die Spitze bringen kann um eine direkte Bisserkennung zu gewährleisten. 
Ist das nicht der Fall sollte man eine weichere Spitze wählen oder noch einfacher einen Korb mit mehr Gewicht wählen.  
Im Fließwasser ist das ähnlich man sollte nur darauf achten das die Strömung nicht die Spitze so weit biegt das eine sichere Bisserkennung nur noch schlecht möglich ist. 
in diesem Fall lieber eine Härtere wählen.  





Rolle:  





Die richtige Wahl der Rolle ist recht einfach, mit einer Stationärrolle in mittlere größe liegt man fast immer richtig.  
Man sollte nur darauf achten das sie eine gute Schnurverlegung hat (Wurfweite) und eine nicht zu hohe Übersetzung (Kraftübertragung, wegen sehr hoher Belastung im Getriebe). 
Rollen mit sehr hoher Übersetzung z.B. 7:1 ziehen zwar mehr Schnur ein sind also schneller geben aber auch schneller den Geist auf. 





Schnur:  





Monofiele Schnur ziehe ich immer vor, da gehen natürlich die Meinungen weit auseinander, ich setze Geflochtene nur bei Entfernungen über 50m ein da bei solchen Entfernungen nur mit Geflochtener eine sichere Bisserkennung und ein direkter Anschlag möglich ist. 
Außer dem sollte man eine Schlagschnur aus Monofiel in doppelter Rutenlänge verwenden um die nicht vorhandene Dehnung auszugleichen außerdem ist das binden einer Montage mit Mono einfacher und günstiger. 
Noch ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist, man verliert weniger Fische.  





Also wenn es möglich ist immer Mono verwende ist günstiger und einfacher, mit einer guten 0,20mm liegt der Einsteiger immer richtig. 





Montagen:  





Beim Feedern gibt es für mich nur die Schlaufenmontage bei der man einen Wirbel in eine ca. 30cm große Schlaufe am ende der Hauptschnur bindet. 
Am unteren ende der Schlaufe werden dann noch zwei kleine Schlaufen gebunden um eine Versteifung zu erzielen.  
In in die untere Schlaufe wird dann das Vorfach eingeschlauft.  
Man erzielt mit der Schlaufen Montage einen Selbsthakefekt sofern der Korb schwer genug ist und die Schlaufe die richtige Größe zum Beißverhalten hat. 
Mit dieser Montage fische ich im Stillwasser und im Flieswasser mit sehr gutem Erfolg.  
Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Montage ist sie ist fast Verwicklung frei, und lässt sich sehr gut werfen. 


Ich hoffe dir hat meine kleine Anleitung  gefallen, wenns noch fragen giebt nur zu


Gruß, Feeder-Peter. [/font]


----------



## langerLulatsch (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

Hallo,

zu dem Thema gibt es bereits einen Thread mit einigen Antworten,
im Unterforum "Montagen"! Hier mal der Link!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen hier im AB!!!!
> 
> Wie mache ich denn eine sogenannte Schlaufenmontage?Hört sich interessant an#6


 
mit dieser Art der Montage wird fast ausschließlich in Frankreich gefischt und sehr Erfolgreich...

zeige dir die Schlaufe gerne in der Praxis am See in Pulheim wenn wir sehen

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## feederjoke (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

habt ihr auch ne montage für geflochtene?? meine ist doof die futterkörbe fliegen immer ab und die montage reißt...
Bitte helft mir


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*



feederjoke schrieb:


> habt ihr auch ne montage für geflochtene?? meine ist doof die futterkörbe fliegen immer ab und die montage reißt...
> Bitte helft mir



@all:
Die Schlaufenmontage ist und bleibt wohl erstmal die beste Montageform zum Feedern.

@feederjoke:
Die Montage ist bei geflochtener Schnur im Kern keine andere, als bei monofiler Schnur.


----------



## Jack2jack (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

Du must eine Schlagschnur vorschalten nimm einfach 8 bis 10 m Mono und bind dir daraus auch deine Montage. Die Mono hat dann etwas Dehnung beim Wurf! Mono hält beim werfen viel mehr als geflochtene mit gleicher Tragkraft.
Hab auch mal mit ner 6er geflochtenen Versucht zu feedern selbst auf 15 m und vorsichtige Würfe war alles weg.....

Grüße 
Ralf


----------



## M_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Montagen*

@Feederjoke

Ich fische auch mit geflochtener und schalte 70-90cm sehr
dehnbare Korda Adrenaline Mono vor - die puffert den Schlag ab und es fliegt nichts mehr weg.
Das ist preiswert und spart die teuren Feeder-Gums denn man kann die ganze Schlaufenmontage oder Seitenarmmontage daraus binden.
Dann habe ich noch eine Eigenkreation - man nimmt ca. 90cm Korda und bindet einen Karabinerwirbel an, dann Gummiperle, Karabinerwirbel, Gummiperle 35-40mm Kutipröhrchen, Gummiperle, Gummiperle, Karabinerwirbel -fertig und absolut verwicklungsfrei. Bindezeit 2 Minuten!

|wavey:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-6310085/Bild-018.jpg.html


----------

